

Ask HN: Get some feedback on my startup website? - bryce910

I recently created www.confusinghomework.com. I am wanting to know what you guys think of the idea / functionality of it?
======
mchannon
The brushed dither look would go great on a T-shirt or a poster for a metal
concert, but your target market is presumably already irritated and frustrated
and your goal is to help them not be. Warmer, gentler, less confusing and less
busy are what I'd want.

I can't find an obvious "begin here" spot on the page.

Your splash should also inform me whether this is a basic chat thing, phone
number, or some sort of collaboration tool like GoToMeeting (now THAT would be
cool).

I get the suspicious sense that you will not be able to provide your service
to meet its demand with your current price structure (free still costs me
time). That would keep me from even trying it because if it was any good, too
many people would use it for me to get the attention I need.

That may not be the case but you have to address that concern somehow on the
front page to get people to try the service to its potential.

~~~
bryce910
Thank you I will make a more obvious spot and make sure I tell them about our
1 hour policy. :)

------
officialchicken
I like the concept, but the site needs some work. The carrousel is confusing,
there's no call to action, and no social proof (fb like button!). Too much
space wasted at the top of the screen.

Compare to the typical web 2.0 site - <https://www.mint.com> \- in one glance,
what they can do for me and what others are saying. And a big signup button
you can't miss.

~~~
bryce910
Okay thanks. I will make some modifications.

------
mchannon
It looks better; not sure I'd go with the black but it's a lot better than the
industrial look it had.

The word "register" is a huge turn-off for a lot of people. It implies filling
out form after form and then getting spammed while you wait in vain for help.
By all means keep the button, but maybe you should call it "get started" or
something.

~~~
bryce910
okay thanks! I will take a look and see what I can to do change some of that.
What color would you think would be best to go with?

~~~
mchannon
You're welcome. Perhaps something light. Hacker News is very legible and down-
to-business because of its light colors. I'd avoid #FFFFFF white as a
background because it does look very HTML-101'ish, but a muted gray, perhaps
just a tinge green, seems to work very well on HN.

------
mattvot
Just got a few questions. What's the plan/idea behind it? Does it have a for-
profit goal? How so?

~~~
bryce910
It is to help students get tutoring on line while also including the local
feeling. Yes I haven't got a specific price/goal set but I am wanting to make
a profit off of it through adds and premium service.

